# Spartan drum restoration



## HaiNhi (3 mo ago)

Who've restored their drum machine, especially Spartan series?

I have the Spartan 100 I'd like to renew. Inside of the drums are all rusted. Paint colors are not looking sharp any more. The clutch assembly is worn and slipping, cable is broken, etc... I'll contact Spartan for details but if anyone here knows the color names for the drums and frame, please share.

Or, if you use different colors on yours, please show & tell for inspiration.

Thanks.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Take the cable out of the drum, throw in some nails and light oil and set it to run for a while. This will remove the rust. You'll want to cover the opening of the drum and have it all sitting on some cardboard. Use brake cleaner to remove all the goop when it's done and then recoat the inside with fresh oil.


----------



## HaiNhi (3 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> Take the cable out of the drum, throw in some nails and light oil and set it to run for a while. This will remove the rust. You'll want to cover the opening of the drum and have it all sitting on some cardboard. Use brake cleaner to remove all the goop when it's done and then recoat the inside with fresh oil.


Recoat inside with fresh paint? Or oil? Thanks.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

The nails idea is a great one. We have a Speedrooter waiting on a new cable, using this trick today.


----------



## HaiNhi (3 mo ago)

What everyone is doing to at least slow down the rusting process? The drum is like a bucket. We’ve tried tilting it down etc but sometime we forgot about it.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I have an open reel


----------



## HaiNhi (3 mo ago)

What brand is that? I saw the Power Feed Brand the other day on our local market place but parts are not available any more so I didn’t get it.

Is the “hugging” cage design helpful to reduce cable twitching?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

That’s a Marco. Powerfeed is part of the model description.


----------



## HaiNhi (3 mo ago)

Yours is a Marco too then, correct?


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

Gorlitz makes open drum sleds


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

HaiNhi said:


> Yours is a Marco too then, correct?


It was, now it’s a Terryco. I rebuild it


----------



## HaiNhi (3 mo ago)

The guy was trying to sell it for $450 with 2 sets of cables like in the picture. I wasn’t sure if it’s worth buying so I skipped.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I would’ve bought it for parts if it wasn’t worn out, but I have a use for parts. You probably did the right thing.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

HaiNhi said:


> Yours is a Marco too then, correct?


POLO


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

I love all you guys. I HATE open drum machines.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

jakewilcox said:


> I love all you guys. I HATE open drum machines.


You mean cage machines? Drums are closed.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Drum machine can have an open or closed reel or a reel cover. 

It’s reel cool 😎


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

I like cage drums for outside cleanouts the cable doesnt rust as easily


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

skoronesa said:


> You mean cage machines? Drums are closed.


Sure. You knew what I meant. One you get nice cooling poopie (or grease line, if you are exceptionally lucky) droplets all over the place, one you might get a little splatter.


----------

